# <----Brauche dringend Hilfe--->



## Tomasz (5. August 2001)

brauche mal eben ne kleine hilfe wenn ich ein iframe habe: wirft das iframe so ein schatten(also an denn rändern). kennt jemand ein trick wie ich das komische schaten 3d effekt weg bekomme?



danke schon mal im vorraus


----------



## bdragon (5. August 2001)

Probier mal das:
FRAMEBORDER="0"

Ich habe Dir das aus meinem Quellcode kopiert kannst Dir ja das betreffende raussuchen.

<IFRAME SRC="*inhalt*" NAME="myIframe" ID="myIframe" TARGET="_self" FRAMEBORDER="0" STYLE="position:absolute; width:471px; height:502px; top:794px; left:279px; z-index:1" CLASS="text1">Entschuldigung, 
Ihr Browser unterst&uuml;tzt diese Technik leider nicht. Bitte benutzen sie diesen 
<A HREF="*inhalt*">Link</A> </IFRAME> 

bdragon


----------



## Tomasz (5. August 2001)

Ok danke dein tip hat mir geholfen. eigentlich ist es ganz simpel aber man muss erst drauf kommen. danke noch mal


----------



## Dunsti (5. August 2001)

ok, dieses Problem scheint ja gelöst zu sein, aber trotzdem noch eine Bitte an Tomasz: 
Bitte benutze aussagekräftige Themenüberschriften!!!

Es kommt immer wieder vor, daß man einen bestimmten Beitrag (oder Hilfe zu einem bestimmten Problem sucht), und da hilft es einem nicht viel wenn als Überschrift da steht "brauche hilfe" oder "wer kann mir helfen". Besser wäre es zu schreiben "wie bekomme ich den Rahmen bei IFRAME weg?" oder "wie mache ich einen Link in Flash?".

Dir wird sicher genauso schnell geholfen, und allen anderen hilfts auch!  

Gruß
Dunsti


----------

